
Taylor Swift calls out “the unregulated world of private equity” - zstile
https://qz.com/1768784/taylor-swift-calls-out-the-unregulated-world-of-private-equity/
======
haunter
Rich person is upset that rich people holds her back to become even more rich.
Lowly 0.1%-er drama to feed the peasants with "news"

